# can i use a paint gun for painting a garage?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Joes question about wagner painters got me thinking... 

I have the below paint gun:
<img src=http://www.chpower.com/chimages/catalog/active/at_DH5300_146x300.gif>
campbell hausfeld 5300

now ive never used it, but was hoping to be able to use this gun to paint the sides of my garage with stain. 

do these metal/auto paint style guns work ok for putting stain on? or would i be better off using a wagner electric paint sprayer?? 
something like this:
<img src=http://www.homedepot.com/cmc_upload/HDUS/EN_US/asset/images/eplus/162204_4.jpg>

i was thinking maybe the nozzle is wrong for the auto type sprayers to spray stain????


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

No expert on stain, but I painted my 1963 Ford Econoline van with a Wagner and Rust-olem paint.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

The automotive sprayer will not spray stain. It will clog first. A stain will not atomize enough to go through the small orifices.

Go with the Wagner if you want but rolling, brushing, or renting a professional unit will be best.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

If its a convertible type gun and you can change it to spray external mix and use pressure instead of syphon it may work ok. I have used an el cheapo Crapsman Internal/external syphon / pressure feed gun to spray roof coating already and on occasion still use it to spray usedmotor oils on my out buildings, as I am too darn cheap to buy real staian or paint for them. IIRC the gun was under $30 bucks new. You will go crazy filling a one quart cup constantly, so a pressure pot would be the best way to go, but they are kind of pricey and unless you can use it a lot for other jobs would be a waste of money. I would just see about renting a good commercial airless sprayer for the weekend, or get a good roller and cover and have at it. Stain goes on pretty easy and more uniform than paint does.......but it is also thinner than paint so it does get all over things just as easy.


----------



## cw4rkelley (Jul 20, 2004)

I have to agree with Chipmaker. As a General Manager of a large auto body collision repair shop for the last 10 years, I would not recommend the use of any automotive spray gun for a project as large as yours. They will spray just about anything, but the tip size must be matched to the product and the product sprayed must be properly thinned to match the tip. Also it must be strained and it's hard to maintain a consistant mix with stain as you will be refilling your gun every few minutes. I have also tried a Wagner in the past and could not get it returned to the store for a refund fast enough. As suggested by Chipmaker, rent an airless if you feel confident about high volume spraying and don't have anything close that you don't want overspray on. My detail shop does a lot of overspray removal on vehicles parked in the wrong place at the wrong time. A roller and brush are the safest method and will almost certainly give you a good even finish.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i painted the front of my garage.. that was to be done by hand with a brush.... It was sort of a pain, The T-11 siding stuff does not take too well with my brush.. but only took about 3 hours..

im going to get a sprayer or rent one to do the sides & back some time in the next month or so.. gotta get a big ladder to get the eves 1st....

it came out ok...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=50040>


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a DeVillbiss that looks just like your CH that I just used last week to spray a 12' x 12' building with T-111. I sprayed using oil base primer and then used latex paint over top. It worked great. Sure beat brushing and rolling. However I don't know about stain as it is a lot thinner.


----------

